# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  التعريف بسوريا  كبلد سياحي مع اهم المعلومات حوله

## Fannan1

*سوريا *  ويكتبها البعض *سورية* واسمها الرسمي *الجمهورية العربية السورية*، دولة مستقلة، تقع في جنوب غرب آسيا على الساحل الشرقي للبحر الأبيض المتوسط في منطقة تعتبر صلة الوصل بين آسيا وأوروبا وإفريقيا،[4][5]  شهدت قيام حضارات عديدة مؤثرة في التاريخ البشري، وتعود أقدم الآثار  البشرية في سوريا لمليون عام، وتتالت على أرضها عدد من الحضارات القديمة،  بقيت ماثلة من خلال الآثار والأوابد التاريخية الماثلة إلى اليوم، ومن هذه  الحضارات السومريين والآشوريين والفينيقيينالسلوقيين والرومان فالبيزنطيين والأمويين والعباسيين والصليبيين فالعثمانيين   *التاريخ*
يرجع تاريخ سورية إلى أولى الحضارات الإنسانية في بداية العصر البرونزي  وتعتبر موطن لأقدم الحضارات في الشرق[5]، ومن سورية كانت بداية الزراعة  وتدجين الحيوانات وأولى التجمعات الحضارية للإنسان القديم، وكانت أساس  النشاط البشري فيها حيث قامت الكثير من الحضارات منذ إنسان العصر الحجري  وحتى الحضارات التي تعاقبت على سورية منذ آلاف السنين وحتى العصور الحديثة
الاقتصاد تعتبر الزراعة من أهم مقومات الاقتصاد السوري، تبلغ مساحة مجمل الأراضي  الصالحة للزراعة 32% وتشكل 26% من مجموع الدخل القومي، ويعمل بالمجال  الزراعي فقط دون الصناعات المعتمدة على الزراعة وفق الإحصاءات الرسمية لعام  2007 نحو مليون مواطن. تعتبر سوريا ذات اكتفاء ذاتي من القمح الضروري لصناعة الخبز إلى جانب الشعير والقطن وتعتبر البلاد العاشرة عالميًا في إنتاجه، والأزهار وتقوم بتصدير هذه المنتجات، كذلك فإن البلاد تشتهر بزراعة الزيتونكالتفاح والكرز والخوحالفستق والتين والمشمش وعسل النحل وسائر أنواع الخضار والفواكه، وتقوم بتصدير الفائض منها خصوصًا إلى دول الخليج العربي، كما تسعى لتحقيق الاكتفاء في ميادين أخرى. وتعتبر السادسة عالميًا في إنتاجه، إلى جانب العديد من الأشجار المثمرة  و أما تربية الحيوان فهناك عدة نماذج منها، هناك بعض البدو  في المناطق الشرقية من البلاد يعتاشون بشكل رئيسي على تربية الماعز والإبل  والغنم وبيع منتجاتها، أما في الريف السوري فهناك العديد من مزارع الأبقار أو مداجن الدجاج إلى جانب تربية الأغنام. يقدر عدد الأبقار بحوالي 1.165 مليون رأس تنتج 1.516 مليون طن من الحليب و62 ألف طن من اللحوم، أما عدد الأغنام حوالي 2 مليون رأس تنتج 750 ألف طن من الحليب و184 ألف طن من اللحوم و23 ألف طن من الصوف.  أما الدجاج فيبلغ عددها حوالي 120 مليون دجاجة تؤمن حوالي 4000 مليون بيضة  سنويًا، وينتشر صيد الأسماك على في المناطق الساحلية ويعتبر الإنتاج  السنوي 17 ألف طن منه.[192] وقد رصدت في موازنة الدولة العامة لعام 2010 سبعون مليار دولار لتنمية الثروة الحيوانية                       مرحبا بكم في سوريا المعلومات منقولة من الموقع الشهير ويكيبيديا والصور للامانة من موقع صديق وعزيز

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكوووووور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## khaled_moon

بارك الله فيك

----------

